# Getting UberPOOL requests as an UberEATS partner.



## Moderndaycourier (Aug 16, 2016)

While I was making a delivery for uberEats, I recieved a ping for UberPOOL. I accepted the UberPOOL request, but the partner app gave me a "permission denied" message. Now I was on a guarentees fare hour, which requires me accept 80% of ALL requests within an hour block. Has any other ubereats partner had experience with this before? I'm hoping this was just a simple mistake on uber's side. Attached below are screenshots.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Probably report that to Uber support.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

I make 300-400 deliveries/month. I've been getting that ugly "lost earnings" pop-up about UberPoo several times over the past few months, despite the fact that I haven't had a passenger in over 3 months. Why would I even give a crap about missing UberPoo?

I will tell you that it has never affected my guarantee rates, so I hope that is the same for you in LA.


----------

